# Canned potatoes cloudy



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I canned potatoes this weekend and the water has become cloudy. I canned according to directions which were peal, cut into 1"-2" pieces, boil them 2 min, cover with clean hot water, pressure can 45 min for quarts. 

Is this normal, or have I done something wrong and they are bad?

Thanks


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep... starch ...not an issue... your fine


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Great thanks. Still disappointed though, they looked so much better clear. At least they will still taste great.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea, but unless you are seeking to can for art....vs eat it is fine...that water when drained is usefully in bread, pasta..made fresh, soups ...Will help thicken and such.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Yea, but unless you are seeking to can for art....vs eat it is fine...that water when drained is usefully in bread, pasta..made fresh, soups ...Will help thicken and such.


Sourdough starter loves the potato water.


----------

